# Photo to Painting



## Lagunatic2 (Jul 25, 2016)

Im looking to get a painting made out of a picture. A close friend of mine recently had his last duck hunt with his 12 year old chocolate lab. It was an excellent hunt and they have a great picture of him, his dog, and their birds. I've seen this done before but didn't know where to start. Hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd contact your local High school; Jr. college or even a full college art department. 

Tell them you want to hire someone to convert your painting into art. Let them recommend someone with the talent to do that who wants to make a few bucks.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

There are apps that allow you to do it yourself and then you get order it on canvas. I paid $100 for this poster sized canvas. Itâ€™s a redfish eye I took with my phone.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

RED BARN FRAMING, Hwy 6, SUGAR LAND. Will do an oil painting if you like.

https://redbarnpictureframing.webs.com/


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*This is the one!!*

Give Lisa a call, she is fantastic..

Check out some of her work here. http://www.lisamotleyart.com

SG :texasflag


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Try JustinHicksart.com.....pretty sure heâ€™ll do it....friend of mine with a lot of talent....


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The Bonnie Fly

https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheBonnieFly


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

We just had a canvas print made of my son and I from a recent duck hunt.

Itâ€™s basically the photo printed on canvas...but looks really cool!

Itâ€™s pretty cheap too...I wanna say 2 prints 12x16 were about $50?

Itâ€™s not a painting...but looks really cool and the price is hard to beat.


----------



## LG1999 (Jan 31, 2019)

I am an artist in LaMarque, Texas and work with oils and acrylics on canvas or board. You can reach me at [email protected] to discuss your project.


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

You can attempt to do it yourself by using this: https://www.painterartist.com/en/product/painter-essentials/

I use it all the time and get really good results. You can experiment with the default presets and/or add your own touch.

I'll try to PM you with an example.


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

*Painted Photo*

This is a photo done with Corel's Painter Essentials


----------



## BillieWillie (Feb 19, 2019)

fotoman said:


> This is a photo done with Corel's Painter Essentials
> 
> View attachment 4392975


Wow, it's very nice, I like it soooo much!


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

BillieWillie said:


> Wow, it's very nice, I like it soooo much!


Thank you.


----------



## blackwhite11 (Jul 2, 2019)

fotoman said:


> This is a photo done with Corel's Painter Essentials
> 
> View attachment 4392975


Wow,looks really nice


----------



## fotoman (Apr 8, 2017)

blackwhite11 said:


> Wow,looks really nice


Thank you very much for your comment.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Reel Girl" (a 2cooler) does that kind of work and she is good at it.

PM her...

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=75791


----------

